# hay barrel



## marlowmanor (Jul 2, 2012)

So I mentioned in my journal my DHs idea to use a regular 55 gallon plastic drum/barrel for a hay feeder for our goats. He made it last night and I got a few pictures during the process. I thought it would be good to share. Maybe someone else will find it useful. I'll get more pictures in the daylight and after he fills it up. Sorry in advance for the last few picture qualities it got dark on us.

This took about an hour to make, it could have gone quicker with a jig saw, but all he had available was a skill saw (sorry if I am wrong about the name of the saw he used). Right now DH plans to stuff hay into the holes to fill it up but wants to cut the lid off too to make it easier to fill he just has to figure out a way to rig it so the lid doesn't fall off easily by the goats hitting the barrel or something like that. He has an idea we just have to get the time to rig it up.

DH making some cuts






Circle drawn and first cuts made





First hole almost done





First hole done





Korbin hollering in the first hole!





DH working on the last hole





Logan and Korbin rolling the finished barrel. 





Logan drumming on the finished barrel.






The plan is to attach the barrel to the side of the dog lot the goats have for shade. We will be setting it up on blocks as well. There are a total of 3 holes in the barrel because we have 3 goats. The holes are approximately 1 foot apart. I'll have to measure the diameter of the holes, we just used an old pot to trace the holes.


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 2, 2012)

I like that. Might be easier to use if you could find one of those clamp-top barrels? In the winter we use half-barrels that have ropes and snaps in them and hay nets. The hay nets have about a 1 3/4" hole in the netting.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 2, 2012)

Good job!! Putting up on blocks is smart.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 2, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Good job!! Putting up on blocks is smart.


We want it at about head height for them so blocks are the simplest way to do that and the most stable too. We don't want to hang it because we don't want them bumping it or pulling it and pulling it down on themselves. DH will be drilling holes to run rope through to attach it against the fence. We'll be doing that this afternoon si I'll update on how it works.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 2, 2012)

Cool. I can't wait to see pictures of it in action.


----------

